# A little mud hole I found a few days ago.



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys here is a couple videos of me hitting up a small mud hole about 10 minutes away from my house. Let me know what you think! Thanks for looking!

http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae120/bbrothers88/79e3209a.mp4

http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae120/bbrothers88/6617c1b8.mp4.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!! Much deeper and you'll need to get ya some MIMB DIY snorkels


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice. Only 10 minutes away from home? Something tells me you'll be playing in there quite a bit.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah Its about 10 minutes away. Its actually a tall mountain with jeep trails and quad trails and when it rains some of the paths are completely filled with water. Its crazy. It always has at least 10 mudholes even when it is dry out. And 650brute I actually would like to do the low profile snorkels eventually. Right now i dont ride enough mud and water to justify doing the work but eventually I will im sure haha.


----------

